# Sound Good? Roasted Vegetable Strata



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2005)

Roasted Vegetable Strata

Yield: 12 servings. 

3 tomatoes 
Salt
Ground black pepper 
2 small eggplants 
2 yellow squash 
2 zucchini 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1 tablespoon minced fresh oregano 
1 tablespoon minced fresh basil 
6 ounces goat cheese 

 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. 

 Trim off top and bottom of tomatoes; slice into 1/2-inch rounds. Place slices on a rack over a sheet pan; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Roast for 15 minutes. 

 Meanwhile, peel eggplant and trim off ends; slice lengthwise 1/2 inch thick. Trim ends off yellow squash and zucchini; slice lengthwise 1/2 inch thick. In a medium bowl, combine oils, 1 tablespoon salt and 1 tablespoon pepper. Coat vegetable slices with oil mixture.

 In a bowl, stir together oregano, basil and goat cheese. 

 Arrange a layer of eggplant and squash in a 9-by-13-inch pan that is at least 2 inches deep; dot vegetables with cheese mixture, then top with 1/3 of the tomato slices. Rotate pan 90 degrees and repeat layers, then rotate and repeat layers once more, using the remaining ingredients.

 Cover the pan with aluminum foil. Roast for 30 minutes; remove foil. Roast 30 to 45 minutes longer, depending on preferred degree of tenderness. 

PER SERVING: 157 calories; 12.5g fat (72 percent calories from fat); 3.5g saturated fat; 6.5mg cholesterol; 4g protein; 7g carbohydrate; 3.5g sugar; 3g fiber; 59mg sodium; 36mg calcium; 353mg potassium. 



  Think I'll give this try.  All ingredients something I like.  Hope everyone here likes it too!

Or has someone else tried it already?  Comments appreciated.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd eat everything in this casserole except the squash and the goat cheese, ITK.  I'm sure there are some substitutes I could come up with that even my vegephobic family would eat.  Thanks for a good cold-weather recipe idea.  Very timely.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2005)

*faith*

Had faith that you would realize what the health benefit is here!  Just add cheese that others would like.  Guess goat cheese okay here since we had goat when we went to visit relative.  Had goats I think Neubian and they had the best milk.  Not strong flavor to it at all.  They were really so cute.  I just thought since I found this recipe and will make it this week would want someone to share it.  If I could I would like to have mostly vegetables for main meal.  I don't think person can get enough of them.  Not the way they used to.  Thanks for your approval.  Hope you doing okay!


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

Sounds great.  I've never tried goat cheese though.  Not sure if my grocery store sells it or not, but I will definately make this.  Thanks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 25, 2005)

I've never had Goat Cheese before so I have no idea if I like it or not.  I doubt that my store sells it.  I'll be heading up to MI to celebrate Thanksgiving with my brothers.  Last time I went one brother took me to Whole Foods and I was able yo sample some foods I'd never had before.  I'll def. remember to try this.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2005)

*Healthy*

Good for you!  Got to keep healthy.  Can't only live on desserts.  I just don't care for something already prepared in the store and come home and heat.  Never seems to taste fresh and who knows how the preservatives affect your system?  Whole Foods is the BEST!  Recently got raw honey there.  I ate the wax and everything.  I could not find it anyplace else.  Glad they are around.  Good for you Sizz.  Don't forget!  Something to look forward to.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 3, 2005)

*Sorry*

Hope no one tried this recipe.  Apologize for the error.  It was not good, had to throw it in chili in order to salvage it.  almost like eating something raw.  I did try it and thought others would like it too.  Ingredients appealed to me but not the way it came together.  Again sorry.


----------

